# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  تفاوت بین Over و Group BY

## Life24

سلام
دوستان تفاوت بین این دو چیست؟ من group by رو فهمیدم اما over نه  :ناراحت:

----------


## fakhravari

Group BY که مشخصه برای گروه بندی هست 
Over هم برای مرتب سازی در گروه بندی هست

----------

